# New 1:18 Scale Audi 90 GTO Racecar Model from Minichamps



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

If you've got a habit for scale cars like us, or like countless other Audi of America staff who we spotted with scale model office decor we spotted yesterday while visiting their new Herndon HQ, then you might consider adding this to your next birthday or holiday shopping list.
Minichamps has just anounced the latest 1:18 scale model Audi - the 1989 vintage Audi 90 quattro IMSA GTO racecar of Jans-Joachim Stuck.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: New 1:18 Scale Audi 90 GTO Racecar Model from Minichamps ([email protected])*

I cant wait for this model. Does anyone now if this model is going to be a dealer edition or just a hobbie edition?


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: New 1:18 Scale Audi 90 GTO Racecar Model from Minichamps (lappies)*


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I'm all over this one


----------



## JettaSTR4 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (16v)*

got one.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: New 1:18 Scale Audi 90 GTO Racecar Model from Minichamps (lappies)*

oh my...


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: New 1:18 Scale Audi 90 GTO Racecar Model from Minichamps (lappies)*

George: didn't take you long!








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4092083

_Quote, originally posted by *lappies* »_I cant wait for this model. Does anyone now if this model is going to be a dealer edition or just a hobbie edition?

It's actually both. Same as with the official (by Audi Tradition) rally quattro
models and the Sport quattros (all from AutoArt in 1:18) - one is offered
as Audi Tradition/dealership version, while manufacturer of these models
do their own versions aswell.
Hence;
Auto Art 1:18 urquattro; Audi Tradition in tornadored, Auto Art: others
Auto Art 1:18 Sport quattro: Audi Tradition in tornadored, Auto Art: green and white
Auto Art 1:18 rally quattro; Audi Tradition nr 3(?), Auto Art nr 10(?)
Minichamps 1:18 IMSA GTO; Audi Tradition and Minichamps BOTH offers.
But for the IMSA GTO and rally quattros, decals etc actually differs a bit
(missing HB decals etc), not sure on the extent on the IMSA though.
Anyhow, by buying the dealership version, Audi keeps on producing
cool models like these. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and pictures from my original thread


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: New 1:18 Scale Audi 90 GTO Racecar Model from Minichamps (WAUOla)*

Unfortunately I missed your first post. I'm on the Minichamps mailing list, so I ran it when they announced it via that venue. Glad you're keeping me sharp.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

amazing detail


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: New 1:18 Scale Audi 90 GTO Racecar Model from Minichamps ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Minichamps has just anounced the latest 1:18 scale model Audi - the 1989 vintage Audi 90 quattro IMSA GTO racecar of Jans-Joachim Stuck.

And (luckily) 200 TransAm is now on the way...1:18 yessir! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MileZ (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: New 1:18 Scale Audi 90 GTO Racecar Model from Minichamps (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_And (luckily) 200 TransAm is now on the way...1:18 yessir! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Where do I sign up for this one?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: New 1:18 Scale Audi 90 GTO Racecar Model from Minichamps (MileZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MileZ* »_Where do I sign up for this one?

Your VW/Audi dealership. No info regarding price, release date or partnumben given yet. Will come back with more later on.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

It's said to be released in june / august for Audi's 100th anniversary.
(I *REALLY* hope it will take 18 months to get the 200 TA as with the 90 IMSA







)


----------

